# Place ur Fake bets!!!!  How far will I get in Diamond after 4 1/2 hours?



## Jack_the_White (May 2, 2009)

Me and My dad are going up to lake erie to buy a boat.  It's gonna be about 4-4 1/2 hours (it'll be raining on the way down and we'll be going slower with the trailer).  So I'll be starting a new game on diamond and playing it.  I wanna know how far you all think I'll go.  Then I'll tell you all how far I got.  Also we'll be betting fake money.  Just bet what ever currency your key board will type, everything is the same (unless you use yen...).  So place ur fake bets!!!!

Also I have never fully played all of the game.  I've only done the last few badges and beaten the elite four.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 2, 2009)

You will beat the second gym leader and be making your way to Hearthome. |D
I bet $6.00 you'll be around that area.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 3, 2009)

Jack told me over real life that he ran out of power 1 hour through the trip XD
*gives jack a used tissue*


----------

